
Logic programming on the JVM and Javascript - fogus
http://www.is-research.de/info/vmlanguages/tag/logic-programming/
======
code4pizza
I didn't see anything much to do with Javascript here. Unless you're meant to
use some of these libraries (such as Drools) through something like RingoJS.

